

Soylent: It's Not People. Or Food. - testrun
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/geek-life/hands-on/soylent-its-not-people-or-food

======
noonespecial
> Or food.

Neither is half the stuff on the shelf at 7-11 but people still literally live
on it. At least Soylent took a stab at engineering for health instead of
merely addictive taste over-stimulation.

~~~
MetaCosm
The arguments against Soylent that compare it to some perfect diet are just
obnoxious and disingenuous. McDonalds feeds 68+ million human beings A DAY...
just McDonalds.

If there is a solution that is convenient, simple, healthier cost-effective
replacement for fast food calories, I am all for it.

------
sj4nz
Not calling it "food" is a little off-putting, since it is "nutritously
edible" unlike a lot of industrial food marketed to the time-money-
impovershed. This is fascinating stuff, and people are trying to make their
own formulas as well, here's a couple sites:

[http://lesswrong.com/lw/h2h/soylent_orange_whole_food_open_s...](http://lesswrong.com/lw/h2h/soylent_orange_whole_food_open_source_soylent/)

[http://diy.soylent.me/](http://diy.soylent.me/)

Personally I've already invested so much in organics that I'll have to work my
way through that before I can give it an n=1 go.

------
nationcrafting
Soylent and food are not mutually exclusive. Soylent replaces feed, not food.

If anything, soylent makes those times when you eat out extra special, since
you get to eat out for the sake of flavour rather than to fill up your belly,
and you get to spend the money you didn't spend on regular meals.

------
XorNot
Saw the IEEE domain and was intrigued, but this is just another "I don't get
it" piece, wherein the author reveals himself to also not get it (or more
likely, is being deliberately obtuse because it makes for a 'better' article).

------
muhuk
I stopped reading after:

    
    
        ...effort to produce a single foodstuff that could
        be consumed, to the exclusion of anything else... 
    

I am interested in Soylent. I am interested in what people, who took the time
to find out about it, say about Soylent. But this is a strawman at best, and
ignorant at worst.

------
nazgulnarsil
We were also a little put off by the "it's not food" hyperbole, which is why
we made MealSquares. I think it will be appealing to a lot of people who like
the concept of Soylent but not the execution.

------
aianus
I could lease a new BMW with the money I'd save eating Soylent. There is no
food in the world that produces more happiness than a new BMW.

~~~
nlh
I can't tell if you're serious or not. If you're not, well, cool.

If you are, well, your perspective might need a bit of realigning. As someone
who's driven nearly every new BMW that's been made in the past 10 years, I can
_assure_ you the happiness they produce is short-lived, at best.

~~~
aianus
I'm pretty serious. I have an old one now and driving it makes me happier than
any meal I've ever had. But that's mostly because I hate food :)

------
orillian
You all know this article is from a year ago right? Relevance?

~~~
sj4nz
Thought it was newer, had friend that started his second day (today) on
Soylent with positive results.

